# Bariatric surgery



## stackingcups (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone here gone through bariatric surgery?


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ve been surprised it hasn’t been suggested to me as I do struggle with weight, but I haven’t asked about it myself. Currently trying weight watchers. Are you thinking of looking into surgery?


----------



## stackingcups (Sep 4, 2021)

It's been suggested to me multiple times over the years. I started thinking about it seriously early last year but couldn't be referred on NHS due to waiting for gallbladder surgery. 

Gallbladder out now and DSN has suggested it. Got an appointment with a private surgeon on the 18th.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

That's today.  Hope it went well and you are OK.  Be great to hear an update if you feel able.


----------



## stackingcups (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi it went well. I think I'm going to go for a sleeve gastrectomy. My current weight is just over 20 stone, and he reckons I should be able to loose 70% of my excess weight, which I think would take me down to around the 13 stone mark, which I haven't been at since well before I fell pregnant with my daughter and she's just turned 14. 

My diabetes can't be reversed so far as I know, but he reckons the amount of insulin I need should drop dramatically. If nothing else it'll mean my pens last longer!! 

Honestly went to bed feeling a little low after a big day. Just felt suddenly overwhelmed that it all could be within reach. Feeling a bit brighter today though.


----------



## Heleno (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you for this because I'm thinking about surgery myself.
It feels like a big step and a massive change in my life, so if anyone has elected for this surgery, I'd love to hear your experiences.


----------



## stackingcups (Oct 25, 2021)

I booked my surgery today. Vertical sleeve gastrectomy. Jan 20th. 

I guess I'll contain my experiences in here for anyone else to find who's considering it.


----------



## Boofster (Nov 25, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> I booked my surgery today. Vertical sleeve gastrectomy. Jan 20th.
> 
> I guess I'll contain my experiences in here for anyone else to find who's considering it.


Hello, I wondered if you could update please as to how it all went and how youa re doing now?


----------



## stackingcups (Nov 25, 2021)

Hiya, well it hasn't been January 20th yet, and I haven't had any pre op appointments so I have nothing to update yet!


----------



## Boofster (Nov 25, 2021)

Oops, I thought your surgery was Jan this year! My mistake, sorry.


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 6, 2022)

Surgery is 2 weeks today. Today I started my liver shrinking diet, which various professionals have warned might make my blood sugars go low but they've been stable and fine all day which is a relief. 

This does make me wonder about the confidence they have about my not needing insulin any more post op but I guess time will tell. 

The liver shrinking diet consists of 4 meals a day - 2 x 2% fat greek yoghurt with some fruit and seeds, and 2 x home made high protein soups. So far tasty and enjoyable. (I'd been having the greek yoghurt for a few days prior to get use to the taste of unsweetened yoghurt.)


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 10, 2022)

Day 5 of pre op diet. Have lost 6lbs so far. 

Had a couple of morning readings in the low fives, and staying under 7 the rest of the day. 

Feelings generally well!


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 12, 2022)

Day 7, 9lbs down. Getting a few blood glucose readings around 4.7 now. Trying to balance reducing the insulin to avoid hypos. Really don't want to compromise the liver shrinking diet at this point if I can help it.


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 19, 2022)

Surgery tomorrow. 

Tresiba was at 38 units, now down to 30. Readings hovering around where they were, so I think I've called it right in reducing. 

Moved my eating around a bit so I could have a couple of snacks before bed to boost me overnight. 

Have to reduce the Tresiba by a further 20% tonight, and then wait and see I guess! 

Liver shrinking diet has gone well. I'm 1/2lb off losing a stone. Hoping that will have come off in the morning to round it all off nicely!


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Good luck, hope it all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Hardy (Jan 20, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 22, 2022)

Surgery went well. Headed home today.

Very strange having nurses offer to dial up my insulin for me.


----------



## travellor (Jan 22, 2022)

stackingcups said:


> Surgery went well. Headed home today.
> 
> Very strange having nurses offer to dial up my insulin for me.


Glad you are getting out!


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm 4 days post op I think. I'm down to 16 units of tresiba a day, and cutting it down to 10 from tonight. Think there is a real possibility of not needing it any more, or at least for the time being. 

Does make me wonder if I am actually type 2 who just happened to have pancreatitis beforehand rather than actual type 3c. 

Feeling generally well.


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 27, 2022)

7 days post op. Lost 12lbs this week. 

I've stopped taking insulin. Watching numbers carefully. Also stopped taking dapagliflozin and a blood pressure medication (still on another blood pressure med though)


----------



## Christy (Jan 27, 2022)

Good to hear from you. I was wondering how you were. How do you feel?


----------



## travellor (Jan 27, 2022)

Sounds a good result so far


----------



## stackingcups (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm feeling really well so far actually. I had a little emotional dip last night, which the psychologist warned me about. But generally I feel good, and like I've made the right decision for myself.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 28, 2022)

Sounds like you’re doing really well @stackingcups.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks for the ongoing updates @stackingcups 

Glad it is working out so well for you.

Hope the post op recovery continues smoothly, and the effects of the surgery meet your expectations


----------



## Hardy (Jan 29, 2022)

Sounds very positive - hopefully any dips will get shorter in duration and further apart


----------



## Christy (Feb 18, 2022)

@stackingcups , how are you? Is your recovery going well?


----------



## stackingcups (Feb 18, 2022)

Hiya, I'm doing well! 4 weeks post op yesterday. Lost 12lb the first week post op, and a steady 3lb a week since. I'm slowly introducing a bigger variety of foods into my diet now and I don't seem to have had much trouble with anything aside from a brief milk intolerance for the first couple of weeks. Thankfully temporary. 

Feelings quite positive and pleased with my decision.


----------

